# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Pasojat e modelit hierarkik të shtetit

## Albo

*Pasojat e modelit hierarkik të shtetit*

DENION MEIDANI

  Në ndjekje të një kulture politike të huazuar nga komunizmi, hierarkia ka mbetur ende sot një model mbizotërues në çdo organ vendimmarrës publik e privat në Shqipëri. Kjo edhe pse ka modele shumë më të mira dhe rezultative. Sipas Gerard Fairtlough, përballë modelit hierarkik mund të vendosen alternativa të tjera të mundshme si heteroarkia dhe autonomia e përgjegjshme. Ato, në vetvete, nuk janë modele anarkike ose të buta, por alternativa pjesëmarrjeje dhe pranimi përgjegjësish për prodhim rezultati e progresi. Pra, edhe mundësi për të evoluar modelin e implementimit automatike të hierarkisë.
Por, çjanë këto modele?
Heteroarkia nënkupton një sistem demokratik ku përgjegjësitë shpërndahen brenda një partneriteti, aleance strategjike ose rrjeti. Ajo përfshin pjesëmarrjen dhe nxit ndërveprimin e vazhdueshëm midis individëve, strukturave dhe nën-njësive të një organizmi, në procesin e vendimmarrjes dhe ekzekutimit. Disi më ndryshëm, autonomia e përgjegjshme nënkupton se ata që kryejnë një punë të caktuar, vendosin vetë çfarë duhet të bëjnë, si duhet ta organizojnë e kryejnë atë, duke qenë vetë përgjegjës për rezultatin e arritur. Po të zbatohet siç duhet, ajo bën që individët, njësitë e nën-njësitë të jenë shumë më autonomë, madje ndërveprimi mes tyre në një proces vendimmarrës apo ekzekutimit të tij bëhet shumë më i orientuar drejt koordinimit. E parë me këtë sy, hierarkia, si formë drejtimi apo udhëheqje, nuk është e domosdoshme as me pretendimin për disiplinim, as për forma e rrugë sistematike të vepruari, aq më pak për inspirim e krijim lidershipi. Në fakt, tërheqja magjike ndaj hierarkisë është ushqyer ndër shekuj nga kodi ynë gjenetik, nga kultura e traditat tona njerëzore, nga epshi natyror i fuqisë.
      Sot, në botën perëndimore, në asnjë organizëm nuk gjenden të veçuara format e mësipërme të drejtimit. Përkundrazi, në vend të një forme të vetme të pastër, ndeshen, zakonisht, përzierje variantesh me pesha specifike jo të njëjta.
Rasti shqiptar.
      Modeli ynë vendimmarrës, me ndonjë luhatje kohëshkurtër, ka mbetur me hierarki të theksuar, të imponuar nga sipër. Ai vuan nga një serë kufizimesh e mangësish, që bëhen tepër kritike për një vend si yni me tranzicion të tejzgjatur, gati në kufijtë e zvarritjes

*Probleme të hierarkisë shqiptare.*
Disa nga problemet kryesore të hierarkisë në Shqipëri mund të rreshtohen si më poshtë:
Paaftësia e tregut të punës (sidomos në rekrutimin e trurit e menaxhimin e talenteve). Në fakt, suksesi në ekonominë e dijes dhe tregun e saj, në përthithjen reale të trurit, kaq të propaganduar nga çdo kryeministër shqiptar, varet tërësisht nga njerëz të kultivuar, që e kanë të vështirë nënshtrimin brenda një sistemi të vjetër autoritar e hierarkik dhe vetëmodelimin sipas dëshirës së njëshit. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre ose shkëputet shpejt, ose krijon probleme jo të vogla në konceptim e ndryshim. Kurse pjesa e vogël e mbetur përshtatet jo rrallë për synime e ambicie jo të sinqerta. E tillë ishte, p.sh., historia e avullimit të mjaft anëtarëve të KOP-it. Në mënyrë të veçantë, duke ndaluar te PS-ja (për shkak se është mandatuar të na qeverisë), vitet e fundit është përforcuar modeli hierarkik autokratik i qeverisjes partiake. Kështu, pamë gangrenizimin e parimit të kolegjialitetit; pamë fryrjen e organeve si Kryesia dhe Asambleja e partisë, pikërisht për të mbytur zërin individual; pamë shuarjen e mendimit ndryshe dhe nënshtrim të forumeve; pamë përjashtime e flakje vlerash etj. Si rrjedhojë, sot nën një formë të partisë-shtet kjo mendësi për fatin tonë të keq po transferohet në administratën publike dhe po prek e sëmur drejtimin dhe funksionimin e saj. Por, për fat të mirë, me një rritje në vite të numrit të njerëzve të dijes, të shkolluar e kultivuar me cilësi, këtë deformim (diku nepotizëm ose militantizëm) dhe paaftësi do ta kapërcejë eventualisht reagimi sasior. Pikërisht me kalimin e një mase kritike mund të imponohet korrigjimi real (jo ai teatror), përndryshe në situata konkrete ai mund të marrë pamje reaktive, deri duke shfaqur kundërshtime masive dhe konvulsione pakënaqësie. Një fermentim të tillë, për vonesë transparence e reagimi kryeministror, po merrte lëvizja studentore kundër shkatërrimit të armëve kimike në Shqipëri.
Paaftësia në përshtatje. Hierarkitë, që në gjenezë janë të keqformuara, nuk i përshtaten ambientit të sotëm, që është tepër fluid, gjithmonë në lëvizje e ndryshim ndërveprues. Ato bazohen, në thelb, tek imponimi. Por sot koha kërkon atë lloj drejtuesi apo udhëheqësi që jo vetëm di të përshtatet, por dhe arrin të adaptojë modele me përshtatshmëri të lartë ndaj situatave konkrete komplekse. Bile, në ditët tona, po bëhet e domosdoshme jo thjesht përshtatja, por konvolucioni-dekonvolucioni, ku organizmat e mjedisi ku ato operojnë ndërveprojnë, ndryshojnë e përfshihen së bashku në një rrjet dinamik. Nisur nga kjo dinamikë e rangut të lartë, të them të drejtën, në pasthirrmat justifikuese për situatën e sotme apo gishtin fajësues politik mbushur me panik të Kryeministrit, nuk shoh ndonjë lëvizje serioze dhe formë përshtatje në qeverisjen aktuale. Madje, më sjell në mend një dokumentar mbi sistemin komunist, ku Brezhnjevi, i sapoardhur në pushtet, për problemet e rënda të ekonomisë sovjetike fajin ia la paleoliberalizmit të Krushovit. Madje ai e nisi luftën kundër liberalizmit duke rikthyer shumë nga metodat staliniste policore, e duke instaluar gerontokracine (pushtetin e të vjetërve). Ndoshta dhe te ne, Kryeministri ynë, në mungesë të fushës me lule të shpëtimtarit të votuar nga një milion votues, mund të vazhdojë që qyrkun e fajit tua lërë paraardhësve. Brenda kësaj logjike kemi dhe instalimin nga ana e tij të një infantokracie (në vend të gerontokracisë krushoviane) që ushqen paaftësi, arrogancë e një klimë shtrënguese që mbars frikë e recesion. Po kushedi? Ashtu si tek ai dokumentari, mund të ndodhë që të ndërrohen edhe te ne disa kryeministra, derisa të vijë një nga ata për të sjellë, në vend të rilindjes, ristrukturimin dhe transparencën (perestrojka & glasnost) që u premtua nga e majta.
Paaftësia e përftimit. Çdo organizëm ka nevojë për një proces edukimi të pandërprerë për ti rezistuar kohës. Por, nëse aty drejtimi hierarkik ka pamje absolute pa lejuar brenda saj hapësira e lëvizje kundërshtuese, një gjë e tillë e frenon përftimin, rritjen, përmirësimin dhe kultivimin e mendimit apo pozicionimit alternativ. Kjo ndodhi vitet e fundit me goditjen e mendimit ndryshe në PS, ndërkohë që më parë flitej apo luftohej me hipokrizi nga kandidati për kryetar Rama për lejimin e fraksioneve brenda partisë.
*
Përse vazhdon të mbetet hierarkia mbizotëruese në skenën politike shqiptare?*
Në shkencat politike-sociale, letrare-historike dhe në ato të filozofisë e psikologjisë, një mbështetje të gjerë ka gjetur konceptimi hierarkik. Kështu, për Hobbes, pa një sovran që garanton rregullin do të kishte përplasje të gjithanshme; kurse për Webber, vetë ekzistenca e një organizate varet tërësisht nga prania e një personi autoritar në majë të saj, madje ky autoritet, kjo fuqi e siguruar prej tij për të komanduar, për të dhënë urdhra, duhet ushqyer. Në rastin shqiptar, modeli hierarkik vazhdon të jetë një model mbizotërues në skenën tonë politike. Por jo vetëm aty. Edhe një pjesë e mirë e biznesit vendas, duke e  parë hierarkinë si mënyrë dhe normë përfaqësuese në strukturat tona politikepublike, praktikisht, e ka bërë atë kuran të vendimmarrjes së vet. Gjykoj se një vartësi e tillë, në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë apo të tërthortë, lidhet me:
- Nepotizmin, militantizmin e mediokritetin në rekrutim.
- Frikën e komfortin. (Pushteti hierarkik në Shqipëri mbështetet te frika ndaj drejtuesve politikë e ekzekutivë; por dhe komforti që krijon bindja qorre e servilizmi, sipas një modeli të trashëguar dhe asimiluar nga sistemi monist.)
- Arsye gjenetike. (Ndërtimi hierarkik është pasqyrë e mangësive të kultivimit tonë, si pjesë e mbetur në genomin njerëzor. Njëlloj si te kafshët, ku vihet re, p.sh., rreshtimi i pulave pas gjelit, pushteti i bletës mbretëreshë te bletët e tjera etj., ndeshen edhe hierarki spontane te fëmijët e vegjël në grupet e tyre të lojërave.)
Teorinë e njëshit. (Ajo është kultivuar për shekuj në Shqipëri. Sipas saj, synohet të pompohet besimi se çdo organizëm që të jetë i suksesshëm duhet të ketë një njësh mbizotërues e vendimmarrës në majë.)
Modelimin fetar. (Besimi monoteist e mbështet idenë e njëshit, rendin hierarkik autoritar.)

*A mund të vazhdohet më kështu?*
Si kudo në Perëndim, ku aspirojmë të integrohemi, edhe te ne ka ardhur koha për ndryshime në konceptim e praktikë, larg modelit hierarkik të ushtruar deri më sot në trajtë të pastër autoritare. Në të vërtetë, edhe në Shqipëri, fuqizimi i nivelit të informatizimit, përhapja e teknologjive të komunikimit dhe ulja e çmimit në përdorimin e tyre e bën informimin, komunikimin e ndërlidhjen brenda e midis njësive tona organizative, jo vetëm në kohë reale, por shumë më intensive se kurrë më parë. Janë fuqizuar, kështu, kapaciteti për informim, është rritur forca dhe shtrirja e reagimit, e mundësisë së kritikave nga jashtë këtyre organizmave, sidomos nga media e sotme në kërkim të scoop-it dhe lajmit sensacional, apo nga burime të llojllojshme analistësh, opinionistësh  e certifikuesish. Në vetvete, kjo sjell heqje maskash, demaskime publike ndaj vendimmarrjeve të gabuara apo transparencë ndaj veprimtarive jodemokratike e korruptive. Rezultantja e tyre negative nuk mund të fshihet si më parë. Nga ana tjetër, edhe performanca e varfër e hierarkive në qeverisje është tashmë tepër e ekspozuar. Sidomos me shtrirjen e medias sociale, ndryshime të tilla synojnë vetvetiu të luftojnë genomin tonë, të ushqyer e përforcuar nga shekuj e shekuj tradite të një modeli hierarkik. Madje, duke na hapur sytë për ta konsideruar formën e pastër të këtij modeli si një zgjedhje irracionale e joefikase, që duhet luftuar sot me forcë. Për më tepër, në gjykimin tim, një zëvendësim i modelit tonë hegjemon të hierarkisë shqiptare nga dy variantet e tjera alternative, të diskutuara më sipër, do ti shërbente përmirësimit të efektivitetit të qeverisjes politike dhe kthimit të saj me këmbë në tokë, pse jo dhe menaxhimit brenda biznesit shqiptar. Sigurisht, me depërtimin dhe peshën aktuale të modelit në veprim, kjo nuk do të jetë diçka e lehtë, as e menjëhershme.

Panorama

----------


## CRO

Shkrimi në thelp ishte 0K.
Por në disa pika bën pak konfuzion duke mos u thënë fjalëve dhe koncepteve nuancën e duhur. Kështu, nddonjë lexues mund ta perceptojë këtë shkrim si një ftesë për anarki. Mendoj se do të ksihte qenë më mirë që në vetnd teë termit Hierarki të kishte përdorur atë të pothuaj-autokracisë, Meqë aktualisht, ciliido kryetar partie ka pushtet të plotë mbi deputetët; ai i emëron, ai i sposton, ai i shkarkon. Ndaj edhe fryma ndryshe nëpër partitë e ndryshme nuk ka për të ekzistuar më sa kohë që deputetët të jenë sejmenënt e kryetarit. Do të kenë vetëm interes të ruajnë postin, duke u kthyer në shërbëtorë, siç janë shembujt emblematikë të Erion Vlelisë, Saimir Tahirit etj... të ciltë mund të lëpinë atë që kanë pështyrë, për hir të postit.

CRO

----------


## benseven11

Artikulli flet per koncepte pa vlera praktike,nuk mund te aplikohet sidomos per Shqiperine ku shkalla e disiplines vetjake,edukates.kultures se punes
dhe niveli i pregatitjes se individit nuk eshte aty ku duhet.Nqs kalon nga nje sistem hierarkik ne sistem heteroarki apo autonomi e pergjegjshem 
do te thote qe cdo individ te marre vendimet ne koke te  vet,komplet i pavarur.Por sa  mund ti besosh nje individi,punonjesi???Sa mund te besosh qe ai ka marre vendim te drejte?
Kalimi nga nje sistem i centralizua hierarkik ne heteroarki do te thote qe te mos kete as bos,as kryetar,as shef,as dreejtor,as Ceo,as president,as kryeminister.
Cdo individ te jete vete bos dhe ti jape drejtim punes qe ben.Sistemi heteroarkik eshte shume i rrezikshem
 me pasoja si kaosi,ulje e nivelit te organizimit,konflikteve te interesave 
dhe ulje e produktivitetit.
Individet do abuzojne me kohen e punes,pasi jane vete  bosa,do jene me te ngadalte ne pune,
do jene me te vonuar per te perfunduar dicka,do ulet shume shkalla e pergjegjsise dhe eficenca ne aktivitetin produktiv.
Sistemi hierarkik doli nga kerkesa per te drejtuar,organizuar nje bashkesi punonjesish.Se dyti turma historikisht eshte vertetur qe nuk eshte inteligjente,eshte e rrezikshme dhe mund te krijoje skandale,kaos,destruksion,nqs mungon nje lider,nje drejtues me vizion dhe strategji per te ardhmen.ja perse duhet hierarkia, ne krye te te ciles qendron lideri social/politik/presidenti/bosi...
Nuk mund te kete organizim dhe strukture pa hieraki,pasi hierarkia nenkupton strukturen dhe vartesine,marrdheniet drejtues vartes. 
Eshte kjo mardhenje dhe strukture qe mban shoqerine te organizuar dhe ne  produktivitet,Pa hierarki do kete kaos,anarshi qe te con ne destruksion,shkaterrim.
Historia e vjeter dhe moderne ka treguar qe hierarkia eshte forme e domosdoshme dhe e pa zevendesushme e struktures organizative te shoqerise ku respektohen vlerat dhe vartesite,ku nivelin me te larte e marrin ne strukture individe me me shume fuqi autoriteti, administrativ/politik,me me shume reputacion moral,dituri,eksperience drejtimi etj..Jane pikerisht keto individe me aftesi speciale qe qendrojne ne krye te hierarkise dhe drejtojne.

----------

